# Descaling a pavoni



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Gonna buy a full service kit for a Xmas present for my europiccola, presume it's pretty straight forward operation?

But think I may go for a rescale today, as the steam wands dripping a bit, and you have to put quite a bit of pressure on to get a good extraction, this also makes the joint between the boiler and group to fizz a bit,

is there a remedy for this, eg should tighten he bolts a bit?, but may just wait for the strip down.

the main question is can I use any old descaler from the supermarket, or is the stuff for coffee machines a bit special?

cheers


----------

